# ICC Board Meeting Agenda & Location



## CowboyRR (Dec 10, 2009)

*Meeting:* December 11-12, 2009

*Location:* Captiva Islance, Florida    http://maps.google.com/maps?sourceid=na ... CBMQ8gEwAA

*Agenda: *http://www.iccsafe.org/AboutICC/directors/Documents/agendas/agenda-1209.pdf

 :roll:


----------



## pwood (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: ICC Board Meeting Agenda & Location

4 degrees here this morning. 88 degrees in miami today. couldn't pay me to go there. i put my spf 30 away for the year anyway. :mrgreen:


----------



## CowboyRR (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: ICC Board Meeting Agenda & Location

I guess it makes the staff layoffs worth it huh.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: ICC Board Meeting Agenda & Location

Come on now........ Captiva and Sanibel are really nice islands off Ft. Myers.  As a youth and teen my family vacationed there before it became too commercial.  At blind pass (the bridge between the islands) you could set your watch with the dolphins swimming from the inland waters out to the Gulf.

Glad my “fight or flight” mechanism kicked in or I would still be out there somewhere in the middle of the Gulf.  Back on topic.....yea, they should meet in Flint, MI.


----------



## JBI (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: ICC Board Meeting Agenda & Location

I've got a few places in mind they could meet...  :twisted:

You would THINK with the ailing economy, dire financial situation and climate change, they would meet in 'cyberspace' and save all that 'carbon output' for a better purpose.

Didn't AIG pull the same crap just a few months ago?

I can't help myself............. :?  :?  :?

SCREW EM!

 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## RJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: ICC Board Meeting Agenda & Location

I guess all the new members and dues collected will pay for the trip. Boy ICC is real green! :roll:


----------



## Gene Boecker (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: ICC Board Meeting Agenda & Location

I think they're going to be staying at South Seas Plantation; in one of the condo buildings that I helped design when I lived in Ft Myers and worked for an architectural firm (back in the old days. . . ).   *sigh*

Warm sea breezes in the winter!  Ain't life grand?!


----------

